# BC eviction process



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Suppose my renter has a lawyer on his side and knows all the rules to drag it out to maximun length of time, does any of you have experience on what the process is?

I read that after the eviction, I get an order of repossession with court appointed officials to evict. This can take up to 3 months as that is the current backlog.

Then once this date arrives, the tenant can ask the court to delay this order on the day off the repossession. This can then go back and forth 3 times. So total repossession time is 6 months? Has the law changed?


----------



## dougboswell (Oct 25, 2010)

If your tenant has a lawyer to protect their rights in this matter why don't you have a lawyer also?


----------



## vi123 (Oct 29, 2015)

How would a tenant drag out the eviction process anyway? I thought they would have to leave after the notice period.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Each province is different (BC and Ontario are among the worst) but, if you know how to milk the system, a tenant can indeed seem to stay for up to six months in BC despite any destruction or reputation that tenant has. I haven't had to do any evictions in the last few years, but I remember this from 2013, I don't remember reading anything has changed since then...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...-powerless-as-tenants-get-free-ride-1.1307443


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Causalien, Make sure you document everything and do it 'by the book':
http://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/housing-tenancy/residential-tenancies/ending-a-tenancy

Unfortunately that does't necessarily mean a proper eviction will be trouble-free:
_Each time she got an order and a bailiff to evict the family, the tenant would appeal to B.C.'s Residential Tenancy Branch and, when that didn't work, the courts, which bought him more time....
The province has taken measures to streamline the process to end a tenancy ... the landlord can seek an order of possession through an expedited direct request process, which allows a decision and orders to be made on written submissions only, without a hearing taking place ... in an average of 12 days."_
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/landlords-powerless-as-tenants-get-free-ride-1.1307443


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I know they have lawyers. It has not happened. I am just expecting it to happen and planning it.

Also, it'll not be worth the lawyer fee for me for 6 months of rent. It is, however worth it for them. Why is this so? That's confidential.

Basically, it's the last stage that I am reading up on. The fact that they can appeal and drag it out for 6 months even when I have the writ of possession and the baliff with me. Baliff cost $1000 to hire each time. I assume this part is relatively repetitive and not complicated, so will not need lawyer here. I've appeared in court hearings for other landlord related issues before, so I am relatively comfortable in this.

Oh yeah. I am documenting everything meticulously and wasting lots of time documenting things. I've also created a lot of different cards that I can play if things goes south.

My question is. Is the tougher enforcement rule in place (for the 16 day eviction process?) since this happened in the 2013 story?


----------

